# Tying jigs



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I want to tie up some of the jigs I pour, but they all have the barb to help hold tubes and curly tails. I hate to buy another mold, so what do you think about cutting the barb off or just tying over it? I'll be tying marabou & hair jigs for panfish.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

the barb -is no problem,just tie over that.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I tie over it as well, or with some jigs, you'll never need to tie any further down the shank than the barb. In that instance, it will act as a stop for your thread and whatever material you're using.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I cut them so they dont bulk up the hook too much but depends on the material used to tye with


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

I cut the majority of it off but as BadBub said it leaves you with some what of a stop.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

kissmybasstoo said:


> I cut the majority of it off but as BadBub said it leaves you with some what of a stop.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you tie them right no need for a stop.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

BigFoot158 said:


> If you tie them right no need for a stop.


I wish I tied them all right, but this rookie likes the added insurance....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

You could try filling the barb part of the mold with this stuff:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pyro-Putty-2400-Metal-Sealer/dp/B00AKJF2KO"]Amazon.com: Pyro Putty 2400 High Temp Metal Sealer: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41taDvcuGJL[/ame]
Then you wouldn't have to deal with it.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've just been tying some with the barb on and cutting the barb off on others. Both seem to work unless I get extra serious about the beauty of my jigs. It has been my experience that with some lures the fish don't seem to care.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> I wish I tied them all right, but this rookie likes the added insurance....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app





Insurance = Super glue or nail polish. I use nail polish alot because my wife get me the one with glitter in it. I also use regular head cement and gloss coat.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

BigFoot158 said:


> Insurance = Super glue or nail polish. I use nail polish alot because my wife get me the one with glitter in it. I also use regular head cement and gloss coat.


I'll have my wife pick me up some with glitter. I don't want any of my fishing buddies seeing me buying glitter nail polish.


----------

